# what size tv does everyone have?



## blinkbelle (27 May 2006)

hi.

ok im just wondering what size does people have?  at the moment i have a 28inch but i am gettin a bit bigger as i have moved house and it is not big enuff for the corner.  

My sister has a 50 inch stuck in her room i just think it looks rediclous.


----------



## GeneralZod (27 May 2006)

21" Grundig CRT  (in living room) and 20" flatpanel iMac with TV tuner (in kitchen)


----------



## Phoenix2 (27 May 2006)

We upgraded recently to a 32" lcd. Screen certainly dosent look too big compared to our previous 29"


----------



## wavelength (27 May 2006)

WE have a 32" panosonic in the living room a and a 26" in the bedroom. The 50" Tv must look very large as I think the 32" is a big TV.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 May 2006)

we have 2 42" plasma in the den and bedroom, 32" lcd in living room and 26" lcd in kitchen , there is also a 32" in another room and a 28" in the office.

a lot i know but i love tv and i can't see us buying anothe rone for a while


----------



## Louise (28 May 2006)

Moving into an apartment next month and just bought a 42" plasma. Hopefully it won't look too big in an apartment.


----------



## moneypitt (28 May 2006)

GF's 28" is all I have at the moment, could use a 32" for the living room, but saving for a few 26" widescreen LCDs for the kitchen, bedroom etc, and a good projector for the living room...


----------



## D8Lady (28 May 2006)

18" portable. 8 years old.


----------



## Alex (28 May 2006)

we have a 32" widescreen sony tv.


----------



## europhile (28 May 2006)

I think a couple of you might be better off buying a few books!


----------



## redo (29 May 2006)

Going for a 40' Samsung R74 HDTV asap.  Starting to drop hints to wife.


----------



## Leo (29 May 2006)

Louise said:
			
		

> Moving into an apartment next month and just bought a 42" plasma. Hopefully it won't look too big in an apartment.


 
Bear in mind you should be sitting 4.2m or almost 14' away from a 42" screen. 10cm per diagonal inch is the optimum viewing distance.


----------



## Brouhahaha (29 May 2006)

I don't have a TV


----------



## slave1 (29 May 2006)

50" in the sitting room, 32" in the kitchen, 21" in the bedroom - TV


----------



## TarfHead (29 May 2006)

Sitting room - 32"
Kitchen - 14"

Bedroom ? TV ? Absolutely no way !


----------



## CN624 (29 May 2006)

A supplementary question to the OP.

And how many are bought on finance?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 May 2006)

none is my case, cash all the way.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 May 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> we have 2 42" plasma in the den and bedroom, 32" lcd in living room and 26" lcd in kitchen , there is also a 32" in another room and a 28" in the office.
> 
> a lot i know...


How many different programmes can you watch at the same time, Ron?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 May 2006)

na its all about escape routes when the soaps start !!!!!


----------



## DOBBER22 (29 May 2006)

I have a 28" JVC tv bought it about 6 years ago and still going strong had one problem with it a leaking transister that a tv repair man fixed for me and it's been perfect ever since. I will shortly upgrade to a 32" Samsung slim tv which has a very small back and from the front looks like an LCD tv but cost wise it's much cheaper you can pick one of these up for E650 not bad I thought.






[broken link removed]


----------



## pator (30 May 2006)

Hi Dobber22

Where have u seen them for €650?  I started a previous thread on these tv's but can't get the link


----------



## Henny Penny (30 May 2006)

Do you really not have a tv brouhahaha? How do you survive? I love tv ... good tv that is ... trying to cut down ... seeing as it is supposedly summer!


----------



## DOBBER22 (31 May 2006)

pator said:
			
		

> Hi Dobber22
> 
> Where have u seen them for €650? I started a previous thread on these tv's but can't get the link


 
Harvey Normans in Limerick were selling them as an opening special for E650.00 I was tempted but my JVC is still going strong so I'll maybe wait until the January sales to get one.

PowerCity are selling them for E679.95

[broken link removed]


----------



## gearoidmm (31 May 2006)

20" LCD

Feel a little inadequate, everyone's got a bigger tv than me.


----------



## BlueSpud (31 May 2006)

gearoidmm said:
			
		

> 20" LCD
> 
> Feel a little inadequate, everyone's got a bigger tv than me.


 
At least you have an LCD, I still have the 15 year old 21" regular TV.  However, I am somewhat lucky in that I am very happy with it.  And some people talk about peer pressure with school kids............


----------



## bazermc (31 May 2006)

Brouhahaha said:
			
		

> I don't have a TV


 
What's all your furniture pointing at then?


----------



## DOBBER22 (31 May 2006)

bazermc said:
			
		

> What's all your furniture pointing at then?


 
Puppetshow  

[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu (31 May 2006)

19" yellow pack brand 10 year old, still going strong. I'll keep it until it dies or they turn off the analog signal.


----------



## bazermc (31 May 2006)

speaking of TV's any one know what the hell HD TV? is and why is everyone talking about it
Will I have to get a new TV cause I only bought one about a year ago


----------



## Guest127 (31 May 2006)

28''  sitting room ( teenage zone, mostly used as far as i can tell to blast out cd's from the dvd player underneath) 6 year old 20'' in one teenagers bedroom, 3 year old 14' in other  'childs' bedroom, 26'' in living room,  2 year old 20'' or 21''' €60 deal from superquinn beside me in computer room. none in spare bedroom or Cu's bedroom. all bar one redundant when analogue goes. only one worth repairing in the event of breakdown , rest either too old or bought too  cheaply ( €60 for one, €99 for another) to repair. When purchasing the €99 euro one was more or less informed that there was no part in it worth repairing outside the warranty but that it should last 3/5 years. now 3 years old. at the moment none of them are on. must be a message in there somewhere.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

bazermc said:
			
		

> speaking of TV's any one know what the hell HD TV? is and why is everyone talking about it


 _HD = High Definition_. Plenty of material about it  including Wikipedia.


----------



## Cati76 (1 Jun 2006)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> 28'' sitting room ( teenage zone, mostly used as far as i can tell to blast out cd's from the dvd player underneath) 6 year old 20'' in one teenagers bedroom, 3 year old 14' in other 'childs' bedroom, 26'' in living room, 2 year old 20'' or 21''' €60 deal from superquinn beside me in computer room. none in spare bedroom or Cu's bedroom. all bar one redundant when analogue goes. only one worth repairing in the event of breakdown , rest either too old or bought too cheaply ( €60 for one, €99 for another) to repair. When purchasing the €99 euro one was more or less informed that there was no part in it worth repairing outside the warranty but that it should last 3/5 years. now 3 years old. at the moment none of them are on. must be a message in there somewhere.


 
TV in a child bedroom!!! No way!! TVs are to be in living room/ family room. Bedrooms are to sleep, doing homework and  play, but not watching TV!!! Not in children rooms or adults room!
BTW, we live in a 2 bed rented apartment, but decided to bought a TV about a year and a half ago, i think it's a 28" or a 32", not sure, but it's enough!. Apartment had a small TV, that is unplugged and full of dust in spare room!! BF uses old computer monitor for XBox360 (it's HD, and even me can notice the difference!). We also have a LCD computer in our room (would prefer it to be somewhere else, but not more room available!!)


----------



## pator (2 Jun 2006)

DOBBER22 said:
			
		

> PowerCity are selling them for E679.95
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Must have just been a special, seems to be gone to €799.95



Edit - Sorry see now that they have two types,


----------



## bond-007 (6 Jun 2006)

20 inch Phillips VCR combo, VCR sadly gets no use anymore since I got sky + and the dvd player.


----------



## Brouhahaha (7 Jun 2006)

Henny Penny said:
			
		

> Do you really not have a tv brouhahaha? How do you survive? I love tv ... good tv that is ... trying to cut down ... seeing as it is supposedly summer!



Hi Henny Penny - apols for the delay in replying. I made the break from the TV a few months ago and honestly don't miss it. I just find I'm reading a lot more and have also found that mythical extra hour in the day. I enjoy the radio (RTE1 and Lyric) but then for some reason they're scrapping The Mystery Train which I'm not happy about. I've pubs within sight of my house if I want to watch sport so, barring alcohol poisoning during the World Cup, I won't be going back.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Sep 2012)

My Mother wants a new tv for bedroom - currently has a Daewoo old style 14 inch tv/video combo. She tried a new LCD 26 inch tv for a few days but said it was too big. The room is small - typical old 1960's corporation Drimnagh type size. I was thinking of 22 inch?


----------



## bazermc (10 Sep 2012)

Janeymc a six year old thread brought back from the dead!


----------



## Guest105 (13 Sep 2012)

bazermc said:


> Janeymc a six year old thread brought back from the dead!


 

Ha ha

I don't have a TV, I use my laptop for all things media, all my furntiture is pointed at a beautiful portrait of my gorgeous kids.


----------



## Teatime (13 Sep 2012)

Ron Burgundy said:


> we have 2 42" plasma in the den and bedroom, 32"


 
Ron, you know what they say about a TV in the bedroom!...depends on what you're watching maybe...

We have one 28" TV with just the 4 channels.


----------



## Knuttell (13 Sep 2012)

42" Sony Bravia LCD 28"one in the kitchen one in the Sitting room one in the bedroom.



europhile said:


> I think a couple of you might be better off buying a few books!



There was a joke a few years ago if your telly was bigger than your bookcase then you were both poor *and* stupid.

The yang to the ying is there are book/cases shelves in every room in the house (bathrooms etc excluded)


----------



## Marion (13 Sep 2012)

36 inch Samsung.

Too busy to even turn it on at the moment.

Marion


----------



## so-crates (14 Sep 2012)

No tv to boast of  like brouhahaha I find that I get on fine without it. 
Was wondering though if Blinkbelle works for An Post


----------



## mozzer (18 Sep 2012)

32 inch Sony in the sitting room.

28 inch Philips in the bedroom.


----------



## TarfHead (18 Sep 2012)

so-crates said:


> No tv to boast of  like brouhahaha I find that I get on fine without it.


 
How do you know when someone does not have a TV ?

THEY TELL YOU ! 

We have a 32" CRT behemoth in the sitting room, a 20" in the kitchen and, that's it. TV in the bedroom? Never !


----------



## mathepac (19 Sep 2012)

53" samsung hdtv in the sitting room (watch it from the stairs!) 32" bush in living-room / kitchen


----------



## Leo (25 Sep 2012)

mathepac said:


> 53" samsung hdtv in the sitting room (watch it from the stairs!) 32" bush in living-room / kitchen


 
Various schools of thought will tell you to sit 5, 7, or 11 feet from a 53" screen for the 'optimum' experience!


----------

